# Dt. Anleitung für humminbird Wide Optic



## Ayla (24. Mai 2007)

Moin ,
Hat vielleicht einer ein Wide Optic mit deutscher 
Bedienungsanleitung oder weiß jemand ob man sie
irgendwo downloaden kann ?

Ayla #h


----------

